# The power of perception



## Pokerizer (Sep 18, 2012)

I just started cubing a few months ago and like most everyone I started with a 3x3. So recently I started on 4x4 and while it's defiantly a learning process it's coming along. 

Now I went back to my 3x3 and I feel like I got a mini one lmao. All the finger tricks that we're awkward are now do much simpler and my look ahead has improved. I know that now my 3x3 will never feel the same again.


----------



## Dene (Sep 18, 2012)

Wait until you get a 7x7. It will Blow. Your. Mind.


----------



## shelley (Sep 18, 2012)

AKA the "why is my cube concave??" effect


----------



## applemobile (Sep 18, 2012)

Play with a 2x2.


----------



## already1329 (Sep 18, 2012)

Get a megaminx.


----------



## Pokerizer (Sep 18, 2012)

already1329 said:


> Get a megaminx.



Yea don't need my head to explode just yet


----------



## shelley (Sep 18, 2012)

Despite appearances, the megaminx isn't much harder than a 3x3 and can be solved using mostly the same methods. You just have to adapt some of the algorithms for 5 sides instead of 4.


----------



## Pokerizer (Sep 18, 2012)

shelley said:


> Despite appearances, the megaminx isn't much harder than a 3x3 and can be solved using mostly the same methods. You just have to adapt some of the algorithms for 5 sides instead of 4.



I was actually thinking this was a megaminx lol


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 18, 2012)

teraminx is basically the 4x4 of the megaminx xD

I just did this, played about on my 5x5 and boom, easy sub 20 on 3x3...but then 5 mins later I was back up to my normal 23 second averages :/


----------



## already1329 (Sep 18, 2012)

PeelingStickers said:


> teraminx is basically the 4x4 of the megaminx



No.
It's the 7x7.


----------



## Dene (Sep 18, 2012)

Pokerizer said:


> I was actually thinking this was a megaminxView attachment 2363 lol



That is a gigaminx (not a teraminx, like PeelingStickers suggested).


----------



## CarlBrannen (Sep 19, 2012)

Since I switched to a SS 7x7x7, the "concave cube" effect went away. But I recall it quite distinctly.

What amazes me is the huge difference in size between a Zhanchi 57mm and their 55mm.


----------



## Pokerizer (Sep 20, 2012)

CarlBrannen said:


> Since I switched to a SS 7x7x7, the "concave cube" effect went away. But I recall it quite distinctly.
> 
> What amazes me is the huge difference in size between a Zhanchi 57mm and their 55mm.



At this point I can't even conceive of using anything smaller than my 57mm ZhanChi.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 20, 2012)

I meant if you see the megaminx as the 3x3 of the dodecahedron world, then the teraminx is the 4x4 as it's one level higher, however I was wrong about that anyway, as the teraminx is two layers higher xD


----------



## Dacuba (Sep 21, 2012)

They screwed up the name scheme.
What would make sense?

Kilominx
Megaminx
Gigaminx
Teraminx

How is it made?

Megaminx
Kilominx
Gigaminx
Teraminx


----------



## blade740 (Sep 22, 2012)

Dacuba said:


> They screwed up the name scheme.
> What would make sense?
> 
> Kilominx
> ...



It's actually

Kilominx
Megaminx
Master Kilominx
Gigaminx
Teraminx

Kilominx is the 2x2 (corners only) minx. Master Kilominx is the 4x4


----------



## Pokerizer (Sep 22, 2012)

Sooo just got thread jacked lmao


----------

